
Ask HN: Best Linux Laptop? - wowzer
I’ve been using Macs at work for years, even though I’d much rather use a Linux box. The main reasons I keep going with the Mac: is that I like to connect two monitors up while I’m at work, and then I’d also like the machine not to look too dated. Most of the more finely tuned Linux options just don’t look done (System76). So I’ve been aggressively trying to find a laptop that will compete with a MacBook Pro 15; ideally comes with two video ports. The standouts:  ThinkPad X1 Carbon V4 [1] and Dell’s Precision M5510 [2]. Anyone have experience running either of these boxes connected to two monitors, or can suggest a better option?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.lenovo.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;en&#x2F;laptops&#x2F;thinkpad&#x2F;x-series&#x2F;x1-carbon-4<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dell.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;business&#x2F;p&#x2F;precision-m5510-workstation&#x2F;pd
======
drakonka
I have a ThinkPad X1 Carbon gen4 running Fedora and am very happy with it. I
switched from years of using MacBook Airs as my primary laptop. Wrote a first
impressions post on the thinkpad subreddit here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/491tmf/x1_carbon_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/491tmf/x1_carbon_gen4_first_impressions_vs_macbook_air/)

~~~
wowzer
Thanks for the info. The Carbon looks really good, so it's good to know
someone's already successfully put Linux on it without issues. Two questions:
have you tried hooking up two monitors to it and if you connect an external
monitor to the laptop and then close the lid do things work as expected?

~~~
drakonka
Hey,

Afraid I have not tried to hook up any external monitors to it at all so can't
answer this unfortunately.

------
cjbprime
Those look like good choices, you might also consider the Dell XPS 15.

~~~
wowzer
Looks pretty awesome.

------
geophile
Why not a Linux VM on your Mac?

~~~
wowzer
I've tried that and it just feels incomplete. The VM competes for resources
with the host machine. And then it's a bit awkward where the focus of the
mouse is. When you run Linux natively you can get fancy with window/tiling
managers (I really want to play with i3). Life is just better when things are
simpler.

